# Rear Derailleur - Pivot bolt sizes



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Do Shimano,SRAM and Campy use diff sizes?

Looking to replace my SRAM Rival. I checked EBAY and there's tons for cheap but I'm not sure if I should be looking out on a specific size.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

They should be the same.
M10x1 pitch.
I did read somewhere that some older campy stuff was m10x26tpi but it was close enough to fit fine in the standard m10x1 hole.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

savagemann said:


> They should be the same.
> M10x1 pitch.
> I did read somewhere that some older campy stuff was m10x26tpi but it was close enough to fit fine in the standard m10x1 hole.


whoahhhhhhhh...what makes you think a sram rear derailleur will work w/ a shimano or campy pivot bolt? the threads where it attaches to the frame are the same, but that's all...


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, i must be misinterpreting the op.
I assumed he meant the mounting bolt.
You know the one that mounts to the derailluer hanger.

Edited to add.......
I assumed the OP was asking if the mounting bolt on sram/campy/shim derilluers are all the same. 
As in, do you need a special derialluer hanger for a campy der.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

savagemann said:


> As in, do you need a special derialluer hanger for a campy der.


You.ve done it now. Someone at Campy will see this and say (in Italian) "what a great idea!"


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

wim said:


> You.ve done it now. Someone at Campy will see this and say (in Italian) "what a great idea!"


Hahaha. Yea huh?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Sorry, i must be misinterpreting the op.
> I assumed he meant the mounting bolt.
> You know the one that mounts to the derailluer hanger.
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhh...now i understand what you were thinking:thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

B05 said:


> Do Shimano,SRAM and Campy use diff sizes?
> 
> Looking to replace my SRAM Rival. I checked EBAY and there's tons for cheap but I'm not sure if I should be looking out on a specific size.


Any modern derailleur you buy will fit on a standard derailleur hanger. The bolt pitch is the same across brands, even if the bolt head, bolt diameter inside the derailleur body, or length is different. Just buy another Rival and have faith it will work.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I should've attached a pic:










I'm confused bec. there's sellers who list stuff that's Campy/Shimano compatible like this:

Green Aluminum Rear Derailleur Pivot Bolt -Shimano -6g | eBay


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

B05 said:


> Sorry I should've attached a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not compatible. That pivot point doesn't even work the same on SRAM and Shimano - it's a pivot on one and a spring base on the other.

Some things are somewhat universal, like pulleys and brake pad holders, but small parts are never likely to work across brands.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Yes, you're confused*



B05 said:


> I'm confused bec. there's sellers who list stuff that's Campy/Shimano compatible like this:


Yes, and what must really be confusing you is that the part specifically says it is for Shimano. Nowhere does it say it is Campy compatible. Just how did you reach the conclusion that this claim was made? Confusion reigns.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe you should read the whole thread again. 

Your comprehension is evidently below average.

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

so if we understand you correctly, you're replacing your Rival rear derailleur pivot bolt, right? and you're wondering if there are different sizes of pivot bolts, as in Campy is different from Shimano, and maybe different from SRAM, right? 
if that is your question, then yes, they're different in shape and design for each brand and sometimes model. ALL use a 10 x 1 thread where the frame is concerned. but you need a SRAM pivot bolt for a SRAM derailleur...i can't imagine that someone would be selling pivot bolts that are supposed to work across different brands.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I checked out those pivot bolts the ebay seller has listed and i only saw he mentioned they are shimano compatible.
Then i went through all his listings (has some neat stuff) and he is very specific which bolts works for which models.
I didn't see anywhere where he mentioned they would work for a variety of brands, but i may have missed something.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

B05 said:


> Maybe you should read the whole thread again.
> 
> Your comprehension is evidently below average.
> 
> Reading is fundamental.



Conveying your message appropriately, with clarity, would be pivotal to you receiving a viable response. Maybe you should have phrased your question more clearly. 

Are you looking to replace the pivot bolt or the entire rear derailleur? If you're looking to replace the derailleur, you will need to replace your shifters as well. If you're looking to replace the bolt, why?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cbookman said:


> *Conveying your message appropriately, with clarity, would be pivotal to you receiving a viable response. Maybe you should have phrased your question more clearly. *
> 
> Are you looking to replace the pivot bolt or the entire rear derailleur? If you're looking to replace the derailleur, you will need to replace your shifters as well. If you're looking to replace the bolt, why?


Yeah, reading the OP literally, the OP is asking if the bolts are different, and he wants to replace his Rival rear derailleur. Ergo, he wants to know if someone ate stupid sandwiches and decided to have frames that are dedicated to one brand of components and vice-versa. That's how it reads.

Oh, and typing out "different" really isn't that hard.



*



Rear Derailleur - Pivot bolt sizes

Click to expand...

*


> <hr style="color:#B7B7B7; background-color:#B7B7B7" size="1"> Do Shimano,SRAM and Campy use diff sizes?
> 
> Looking to replace my SRAM Rival


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Are you looking for derailleur hanger bolt like this?

SRAM Derailleur Hanger Bolt Assembly | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

It describes it as for X.0 06 and 07 so this one probably won't fit; I'm just trying to clarify what you need.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Fundamentals*



B05 said:


> Maybe you should read the whole thread again.
> 
> Your comprehension is evidently below average.
> 
> Reading is fundamental.


You said "I'm confused bec. there's sellers who list stuff that's Campy/Shimano compatible like this:

Green Aluminum Rear Derailleur Pivot Bolt -Shimano -6g | eBay " and your link was to a pivot bolt that you SEEMED to describe as "Campy/Shimano compatible" while the actual description of the part said it was for Shimano and never mentioned Campagnolo. 

As others have stated REPEATEDLY the pivot bolts are NOT interchangable. Also as others have stated REPEATEDLY the bolt diameter and thread pitch is the same for all brands of derailleurs. Don't get on my case about comprehension.

Also, if you want to respond to a comment directly, hit the "Quote" button so it's clear which post you're responding to. Otherwise we are left to make assumptions, just like we've been having to make assumptions about what it is you want to know.


----------

